# Boys named charlie



## MrsMac5

I'm trying to decide on baby names and love the name Charlie. My only concern is that as he grows up people would expect his name to be Charles. I don't want to use Charles so would be registering him as Charlie. I was wondering if anyone had a boy called Charlie and if you think it causes any issues not using the 'proper' name of Charles on the birth certificate.


----------



## Karkey

I know lots of kids both boys and girls with the name Charlie, I know here in Ireland it doesn't cause any issues when registering the birth. Its your choice what you want to call your lil one and no1 can tell you otherwise.


----------



## RachA

It shouldn't cause any problems really. I only know 2 Charlies and both of them are pre 10 years so don't know about anyone wanting to call them Charles.


----------



## smelly07

I know lots of charlie's and no one assumes its short for charles or has called them charles because of it iykwim, i think if you like charlie go for it dont worry about the charles issue and it wont be an issue when registering your LO x


----------



## emma33

my son is called charlie hes almost 15 and hes not charles never had a problem with people thinking hes called charles :) x


----------



## deafgal

love the name,


----------



## Cassie.

My 12-year-old cousin is called Charlie. He's never had an issue with anyone calling him Charles or thinking he's called Charles.


----------



## Stinkerbell

my daughter is called Charlie (shes 10),ive never had anyone assume shes Charlotte and my cousin had a baby boy 2 weeks and has called him Charlie. I love it for boys and girls xx


----------



## Sew_Sweet

I am considering this name as well. We'd probably go with the more formal name Charles - that way he has something to choose from as he grows up. I mean once he is an adult it's kind of out of your hands. Might as well give the kid some options.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love the name Charlie. I would not always assume it is short for something. x


----------



## amelietm

it's a beautiful name !!


----------



## kmumtobe

I have a Charlie, just a Charlie.. I think it's a name in its own right unlike say ollie for Oliver, Sammy for Samuel..


----------



## MaskedKitteh

My other half is called Charlie. I think that in our day and age it has become a proper name in it's own right, rather than just a nickname :)


----------

